# English Springer vs Boykin



## H2OFOWLN

Any info on this subject (pros and cons to each breed) would be greatly appreciated. I recently had to put down one of my labs due to health problems and will be looking for a new huntling partner in the near future. My wife has informed me (ie. told me) that I can no longer have a lab due to our house size and the constant shedding, (she's a clean freak). I have been looking into both breeds but I am unsure of which one to pursue.

I hunt waterfowl from september through november, mostly field with some water and pheasants from october through december. I have a few friends with springers so I know that they can handle the cold weather of minnesota. Can a boykin handle the late season cold weather?


----------



## Bobm

IMO there is very little difference, the boykin has a edge on retrieveing and the springer has the edge upland but those are generalizations

My boykin is an absolute retrieveing maniac and calm in the blind

cold weather and cold water tolerance I would say they are equal and well below a lab in that respect


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Bob gave you some good juice.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I love my springers but they do shed. I'm always vacuming hairballs out of the corners. They also like to collect burrs unless you keep them groomed short (which I do for summer and early fall). They are also not as cold weather hardy (water) one would like. They seem to handle cold a little better if you let them develop some body fat, but if they are lean and mean cold water gets to them.


----------



## H2OFOWLN

Thanks for all your input. Right now I'm really looking into the boykin. Really, the only water hunting that I do is during october so I should be fine with either breed, but it seems that the boykin is more of a retriever than the springer. But that is just what I've read on the internet.

Bob I'm curios if you can inform me on a little bit more of the breed, I have always had females. Would I have better luck with a male or doesn't it really matter? Does the training differ form this breed to the lab? I feel like someone who has never had a hunting dog before with all these questions.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Bobm

Boykins are soft, smart and can be stubborn you have to be gentle and use a lot of praise and little discipline.

They thrive on retrieve training but you can't get away with training mistakes like getting annoyed like you can with a lab.

Mine obeys my wife and likes her a lot better than he does me  but my wife has more patience with a dog acting out than I do.

They are real nice dogs they are also burr magnets. I like him a lot but if I was getting a flushing dog strictly to have a good hunting dog I would get a lab. I dont get along as well with spaniels as I do labs, its my shortcomings not theirs.

Mostly because they fit my cranky temperment better...if you're a easy going trainer you will like the boykin a lot.

I dont think the dogs sex will have any impact on anything.


----------



## Bobm

heres how you discipline them


----------



## bobert

id have to say ess all the way. if you hunt upland you wont find a better dog for flushing the birds and they will retrieve all the geese you want. mine regularly retrieve big canadas, pinkfoot and greylag geese here in the uk. also great characters and awesome family pets.


----------



## SpringerDude

A good field bred springer will have as strong a retrieve drive as a Boykin. Boykins do seem to have a thicker coat than the springers I have so that might be a plus for you. There are Boykins that are "leggier" than other boykins which could be a plus in muddy fields and carrying larger game birds. Same with the ESS.

I would recommend going to see the parents in action and see if that is what you are wanting. Generalizations is one thing, specific characteristics of the parents of a litter is what you want to look at.

I know the Boykins have a stronger history running HRC hunt tests than springers do. Personally I like run retriever style hunt tests with my springers and they can do the task if trained properly. Most springers either do AKC Field Trials or AKC Spaniel Hunt Tests if you are looking for performance titles.

Either one can suit your needs provided the pup is from parents you like.


----------



## ReelTimes

Over the years, I have owned labs, springers, and english cockers. I have not owned a Boykin but have trained along side them a # of times and have seen a number of them in various field events. Bottom line is a good representative of any of these breeds will perform well. Whatever breed you decide, be sure to get from proven field stock. Do alot of research and talk to folks who hunt and run boykins in field events. Better yet, go watch one. In general, my observations and experiences are that springers and english cockers will do a better job of quartering and upland. They generally tend to be a little faster and stylish. Having said that, I have seen some good quartering boykins though, too. Again, I m generalizing. The boykins I have seen have been strong swimmers. The majority of my springers I have had have been very good swimmers and I have to say that I have an english cocker right now that is one of the strongest swimmers i have ever had. If you want a smaller dog, I would suggest the boykin or the english cocker. Regarding shedding, my springers all shed quite a bit. Not sure why but my english cocker doesnt shed. Not sure if that is typical or just an aberration. Not sure about whether Boykins shed. My best suggestion would be go to some field events and watch some good specimens from each of the breeds. Each has their strengths. Decide on size of dog, and buy from solid field stock. You will pay a little more but over the life of the dog, its worth every dollar. Remember, its just as easy to love a good one. :wink:


----------



## mmduncan

Ditch the woman and buy a Chessie :rock: Jk I did see a very impressive boykin run a finished test this fall. Sweet dog but once she got to the holding blind she flipped a switch and turned into a machine. I hear they are great family dogs as well.


----------



## H2OFOWLN

Thank you for all of your input. I have emailed but have yet to call a breeder in Wisconsin, J&L Boykins. Has anyone heard of or dealt with this breeder. Does anyone have any reputable breeders to recommend?

Thanks Tony


----------



## ReelTimes

Tony, I have met Larry from J & L a couple years ago at some AKC events. His dogs were all excellent dogs. My sense was he is very committed to the breed and he runs his dogs in field events, etc. Very nice, stylish dogs that quartered well and were strong swimmers. If I were buying a boykin, I would definitely give him a call. Bill


----------

